# Computer Programming Help



## jpx5 (Jul 24, 2007)

Windows 7 enviroment. Is there a program that will enable me to automatically backup a file shortly after it's created? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Most of the cloud backup services will allow this, I believe. Check Bing or Carbonite. If you're an Apple user, check iCloud.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Cholly said:


> Most of the cloud backup services will allow this, I believe. Check Bing or Carbonite. If you're an Apple user, check iCloud.


trend micro also has the functionality - if you use their upper end product you have 5GB of cloud storage free for a year


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

OP didn't specify cloud, but maybe.

What type of file? Created with what program? Some programs include a backup option.

Win7 has a built-in Backup utility (Control Panel >> Backup and Restore) you can configure.

Do you have another computer on a network? Or an external or network storage drive? Will the file(s) fit on a thumb drive?


Channeling Johnny Five ..... "Need more input"


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

There's nothing built-in.

There are many good third party products.

In addition to the above options, look at popular backup programs that offer a "roll-back" feature. Check Oops! Backup and Mozy.


For future reference, your question has absolutely nothing to do with Computer Programming. Installing applications and utilities is not the same thing as programming. In this case, the topic should have been something like "instant backup solution".


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

OP- What does this have to do with programming? Are you trying to back up code you just wrote?


----------



## jpx5 (Jul 24, 2007)

Sorry for the delayed response as we were away for the weekend. The application was written by a third party that basically aggrigates all the financial transactions that occour on a POS register, zips them, and appends them to a pre existing file on my c: drive by date. The files are small and I would like to automatically copy them to a thumb drive shortly after they are created. I hope this helps clarify what I am trying to accomplish.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Is the thumb drive always plugged in? Or do you remove and store it?

If you normally remove it and insert it only for the copy, it seems like somebody could write a .bat file to initiate the copy on insertion. (Not me though; I'm stooopid.)

Or, that may be a good case for the Cloud instead of the thumb drive. I think Amazon gives all members some free space.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Maybe this?
http://www.memeo.com/en/autosync-business/features/


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

You could create a power shell script that backups up files at a specific time every day.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

SayWhat? said:


> Is the thumb drive always plugged in? Or do you remove and store it?


This is a critical question. If the drive isn't there, it won't work. If the computer croaks and it takes out both drives (the hard drive and the thumb drive), what's the point?


> If you normally remove it and insert it only for the copy, it seems like somebody could write a .bat file to initiate the copy on insertion. (Not me though; I'm stooopid.)


You could set up an event in the scheduler to run at a particular time (or, I think in Windows 7, you can wait for a change in a particular file or directory) and go from there.

The file naming scheme needs to be considered carefully.

This part of the problem wouldn't likely require (or even benefit) from a third party utility (especially in the condition where the thumb drive isn't present).


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dmspen said:


> You could create a power shell script that backups up files at a specific time every day.


Power Shell is much too long-hair a solution for a time-scheduled backup. The Windows Scheduler is probably a better choice.


----------



## jpx5 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions, I will look into the windows scheduler solution first.


----------

